# افضل برامج cam



## sabry.abdlla (16 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله​
انا مهندس انتاج واريد ان اعمل فى مجال cnc لذلك اريد ان اعرف الفرق بين برامج cam لاننى محتار بين art cam و master cam وغيرها من البرامج واريد ان ابدا ببرنامج سهل 

جزاكم الله كل خير:7:


----------



## oskasan (17 ديسمبر 2011)

انا استخدم برنامج EnRoute3 وهو كافي جدا لمتطلبات عملي
الأرت كام رائع جدا في 3D ولكن توقفنا عن العمل بـ ( ال 3D ) لطول وقت تنفيذ العمل وعدم تقدير العميل له
ولهذا فتم الإكتفاء ببرنامج نرى أن به كل متطلبات السوق


*بصفة عامة لا يوجد برنامج سهل او برنامج صعب
كل ما تحترفه وتصبح متوافقا معه تستطيع معه تنفيذ اي منتج
وعموما هذا يتوقف على احتياجاتك ومهاراتك واحترفك لتطويع اي سوفتوير حسب رغبتك*


----------



## sabry.abdlla (17 ديسمبر 2011)

oskasan قال:


> انا استخدم برنامج EnRoute3 وهو كافي جدا لمتطلبات عملي
> الأرت كام رائع جدا في 3D ولكن توقفنا عن العمل بـ ( ال 3D ) لطول وقت تنفيذ العمل وعدم تقدير العميل له
> ولهذا فتم الإكتفاء ببرنامج نرى أن به كل متطلبات السوق
> 
> ...



بارك الله فيك اخى الفاضل 
اجابة وافية 
انا جربت برنامج master cam لكن للاسف تظهر لى رسالة خطأ فى عملية التنصيب وضعتها فى المرفقات اما انا فاريد برنامج ابدا به ليس شرطا ان يكون الافضل ولكن ان يصلح لى كمبتدىء فى هذا المجال


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (17 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخي اذا كنت ستعمل على رسومات ثنائية البعد فأنصحك بالبرامج المجانيه وهي كثيره على النت

وأذا كنت ستعمل على الثري دي زخارف فالحل الأمثل من حيث الأداء العالي والسهوله هو الآرت كام ولكن للاسف البرنامج ثمنه 8000 دولار

الماستر كام للأجزاء الميكانيكيه أفضل والاشكال المعقدة وثمنه تقريبا 18000 دولار

الله يعينك وانتبه إذا كنت ستأكل من وراء هذه الأعمال فيجب عليك شراء ما ستستخدمه من برامج وإلا لا تقربها واستخدم البرامج المجانيه واستفتي شيوخك في ذلك لأن هناك من يقول بجواز استخدام هذا البرامج بدون شرائها وهناك من يقول بتحريم ذلك

ابحث عن free cam software

ستجد الكثير إن شاء الله


----------



## sabry.abdlla (18 ديسمبر 2011)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اخي اذا كنت ستعمل على رسومات ثنائية البعد فأنصحك بالبرامج المجانيه وهي كثيره على النت
> 
> ...



شكرا لك اخى طارق على اهتمامك
فى الحقيقة انا احتاج البرنامج للتدريب عليه على جهازى الشخصى 
انا اعرف والحمد لله ان استخدام البرامج ونسخها بدون الشراء حرام وان كان بعض العلماء لم يحرم التدريب عليها مجانا رزقنا الله واياك الرزق الحلال 
انا اريد البرنامج ليس من اجل الزخارف ولكن لعمليات مثل الخراطة والتفريز لذا اعتقد ان الماستر كام هو الافضل بالنسبة لى لكن للاسف واجهتنى معه مشكلة فى عملية التنصيب 
اذا كانت هناك برامج مجانية بديلة للماستر كام اكون لك من الشاكرين
انا استخدم برنامج solid edge باحتراف وارغب فى تحويل الرسومات الى G code وعمل محاكاة لعملية التشغيل المطلوبة 

شكرا لك اخى الفاضل.
:16:


----------

